# Anyone know paul clark?



## catherine22 (15 May 2008)

Anyone know, or know of paul clark, I believe hes a SJer but not entirely sure


----------



## lochpearl (15 May 2008)

not the dealer near peterborough?


----------



## catherine22 (15 May 2008)

His name is the last one in my new horses passport but his address in Poole, Dorset?

Could he have moved?!


----------



## lexiedhb (15 May 2008)

I used to but he was a dressage rider from cheshire


----------



## lochpearl (15 May 2008)

no, I don't think so. What is your horse? I sold one to the dealer last year, would love to hear how he is though!!


----------



## catherine22 (15 May 2008)

ISH chestnut mare, 15 years old aquired her from a friend of mine who obviously never changed the passport ownership


----------



## lochpearl (15 May 2008)

sounds sweet, be careful if she didn't register ownership as I bought one that had been doped when I tried him, when I got him back he was a nightmare so had to sell him, because I was selling him I could not send his passport off, sold him within 32 days of ownership and passed on the bill of sale I had and one from me and when the girl who bought him registered him as hers they came after me with a fine for not registering him!!


----------



## miller (15 May 2008)

Paul Clarke from Wixstone Stud nr Peterborough (dealer and SJ owner) has been there at least 10 years


----------



## frannieuk (15 May 2008)

PM'd you


----------

